

Get Github's Atom without an invite. - karlcoelho1
https://coderwall.com/p/fmxtzg

======
BruceM
This is pretty disrespectful to the Atom team and word is that they're not
really happy about it.

They have the right to limit the distribution of their beta software.

------
basicallydan
I know you probably think you're doing everybody a favour, but they did a
limited release for a reason, and you should have respected that. Not cool,
you should take down the link.

------
KhalilK
Just one question, why?

